# Exterior oil suggestions ?



## davinci (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm building some outdoor benches from white oak.

I would like to use a penetrating oil rather than a surface coating, varnishes etc., for the finish, suggestions of particular oils, or brands ???


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You do know that oils will have to be replenished?
Boiled Linseed oil or "teak" oil would be my first suggestion. The wood will "grey out" after a while.
Are ya gonna put the benches on some sort of feet that will keep 'em from wicking water into the end grain?
Bill


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I would recommend General Finishes, Outdoor Oil. I once made a a canoe rack for my pickup truck out of white oak and used that finish on it and it outlasted the pick-up.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I am glad to hear this about General Finishes Outdoor oil,I just bought some to put on a couple of chairs I built.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

White oak is very rot resistant to start with, but I use several coats of pure tung oil. Start with a 50/50 mixture of oil and mineral spirits and increase the oil until you're putting on all oil. It'll require a day or so between coats.
Also, you can coat the bottom face of the legs with Gorilla glue (poly) to seal the surfaces that touch the ground.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't use BLO. It attracts a black mold. Cabot "Australian Timber Oil" would be a good choice. Or raw tung oil per tenontim's recommendation.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch makes n exterior oil similar to their Danish oil….

I've used it on canoe gunnels with reasonable success.


----------



## woodtools (Feb 18, 2012)

Boiled linseed oil, outdoors, promotes a black mold to grow. Teak oil, or Cabots Austrailian Timber Oil are the best choices for outdoor finish. If you have no experience with natural oil finishes on wood projects outdoors, you should know that whatever oil finish you choose will not prevent the wood from eventually weathering to a grey hue.


----------



## davinci (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! I'm thinking this is a good place.
Thank you for all the excellent input.
Next step, off to the mill to find some KD 8/4 white oak.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

While not technically an "oil" it is a UV-cured, 100% solids, in the wood finish. One Time Wood Finish.
I got mine at the local Do-It-Best hardware store and used it on my granddaughter's outdoor swing set after the factory finish failed after the first year.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=one+time+wood&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=15558044410785546164&sa=X&ei=HO1UT5WqGIja0QGnz4lz&ved=0CGIQ8gIwAg


----------

